# Venice Wahoo/Tuna Reports????



## danjammy (Feb 20, 2011)

Anybody got any good news out of Venice? Got a trip coming up in a few weeks and hope to have good bites.


----------



## usafeod509 (Nov 27, 2012)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f78/


----------

